
BBM (BlackBerry Messenger) for iOS and Android is now live - safwanc
http://us.blackberry.com/bbm.html
======
safwanc
Direct app store links:

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bbm](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bbm)

iOS:
[https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/bbm/id690046600?ls=1&mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/bbm/id690046600?ls=1&mt=8)

